# Heimkinomöbel



## Jonas Pfeffer (25. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein Heimkino in Keller aufbauen? Die Fläche ist 25 M², Lange 6, Breite 4meter. Das reichen 10 Sitze drin. 
Mein Kumpel hat 2 Loungesofa eingerichtet und es sieht cool. Aber soviel Platz habe ich nicht für Sofa.
Außerdem ist es nicht gesund, langzeitig in Sofa zu setzen.
Aber Bürostühle oder Chefsessel passen auch nicht Heimkino.
Hast jemand Vorschlag?


----------



## Maximilian Pfeiffer (25. September 2013)

Hallo
mein Vorschalg ist Hocker.
Wie findest du mit diesem Hocker *weg*?
Kostet 140 Euro. Aber günstigere gibt es bestimmt auf Amazon


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. September 2013)

Sorry, aber wenn Ihr Werbung machen wollt bitte hier entlang:

http://www.buffed.de/Impressum/


----------

